# Show Dog Video...OMG



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

The judges are worse than the breeders. They allow this shit to happen:-x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIaM3hYFszc


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

A "breed standard" only holds water IF dogs are physically capable of doing what they were intended for. It's obvious that this is NOT what Max had in mind for his beloved GSD!

The Judge is an idiot and should be shot!! These dogs are NOT sound, even if they met the breed standard. Disgusting!!!

I'd have to view again but I think this video was put out by some AR group to get dog shows banned in the UK. They succeeded in having Crufts not being aired on t.v.

Thanks Todd for a image that I won't be able to get rid of easily ;-)~


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I was once at a local dog show and happened to be there when the German Shepherds were showing. I went over to watch for a bit, and watching them really made me want to cry.  It was such a sad, sad sight to see.  I also saw the Malinois show dogs. Looked like a totally different breed..... Again, very sad....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Although I agree with the issues with the structural changes in the breed, I have to question if the footage they were using was really from some big show like they claim. I don't know of to many "big" handlers that will allow their dog to pace around the ring, especially in a breed known for a flying trot, or who take their dogs around the ring with the handler between the dog and the judge.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Agreed Kadi. That was the point I was trying to make when I said this video was put out by some AR group. And these dogs just add all the emotion they need for their purpose  Still a nightmare any way you slice it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Thanks Todd for a image that I won't be able to get rid of easily ;-)~


Then definately don't watch "Off The Chain" Pitbull documentary. It's quite disturbing to watch


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Then definately don't watch "Off The Chain" Pitbull documentary. It's quite disturbing to watch


I think I'll pass on that video Todd. I'm disturbed enough watching wobbly hocks


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a profile shot of my dog. Quite square for a showline. His Sire was on the square side and that's one of the main reasons I sellected from this litter.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1287&catid=member&imageuser=6398
Photo taken at around 6 mos.
I never intended on showing him, and I really can't stand the look of most showlines (some working lines too) with their butts dragging on the ground. Looks to me like they are ready to take a shit at any moment!


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

got my first gsd a couple of months ago.

glad she's got little angulation but i do see it a little. I took a class with another gsd and i could easily see it in her dog.l


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*A strange coincidence...*

Just at this moment, a Genie dropped by and granted me 
three wishes for the German Shepherd.

So, at the next Conformation Sieger show in Germany:

1. A new disease is going to render every dog present sterile.

2. The owners and handlers of all the entered dogs are going to 
drop dead on the spot.

3. All SV officers are going to die after three hours of incredible agony.

Take your video cameras and enjoy the show.


----------



## David Hogan (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: A strange coincidence...*

I don't understand breeding GSDs like this. At all. I mean, why? Why would you intentionally breed a dog like that to be practically crippled? I don't see a trade-off being made between function and good looks; the dogs look like hell. Atrophied parapalegic legs are the in style with who? I'm sure there are people on this forum who can answer: Old GSDs didn't have that sloped back and angled hips. Who started doing that to them, and why did it spread?


----------



## Jenn Caskill (Oct 7, 2009)

> Then definately don't watch "Off The Chain" Pitbull documentary. It's quite disturbing to watch


OMG, I wish I had listened to your warning, that is SICK.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wobbly hocks, yes... Half dog half frog is a great visual description. I groomed something real interesting the other day. An older american show shepherd, with what I am sure was hip dysplasia, really wide apart at the hip/femur joints, and knees almost touching, but when viewed from the rear the hocks appear vertical/parallel to eachother. Overall effect from behind is a "straight rear". I couldn't believe the dog was able to walk like this. Lady owner said he was show something or other, I forget what they call those titles.

No point really, just amazed by how crippled they can be and still pass a beauty contest.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

It was so difficult for me to watch that vid. I hate to see the GSD jacked up like that. I love this breed and those people should be stopped.


----------



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

SO....what are those mutts used for again?

"German Shepherd breeding is Working Dog breeding, or it is NOT German Shepherd breeding"...

If you want pets and show mutts, don't breed watered down GSDs, browse the "Toy" group.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that vid has been out for a while, and it IS sad. 

but if you guys really want to debate the "showline vs. workingline", perhaps go to the PDB to do so--this IS a WORKING dog forum, after all.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> that vid has been out for a while, and it IS sad.
> 
> but if you guys really want to debate the "showline vs. workingline", perhaps go to the PDB to do so--this IS a WORKING dog forum, after all.


Thank you Ann! 
I'm closing this post. It's a "done over and over" subject that will never have a common answer.


----------

